# What is a1, a2, a3?



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Are they all "A-normal"? 
What is "fast-normal"? 
If only says "normal", which level would that be?

Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

a1- a normal
a2- a fast normal
a3- n.z.


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Oh, thanks! 
Hey, what is "n.z."?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

noch zugelessen - (sp) "still acceptable

fast normal - almost normal


Lee


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Oh, I see, thanks Lee!


----------

